# Terza guerra mondiale: ci siamo? Biden:"Via americani dall'Ucraina".



## admin (11 Febbraio 2022)

Biden, presidente degli Usa, annuncia:"La situazione in Ucraina può degenerare da un momento all'altro. La Russia ha uno degli eserciti più potenti al mondo. E quando Usa e Russia si sparano, è terza Guerra Mondiale. I cittadini americani devono lasciare subito l'Ucraina".

*Ancora le parole di Biden, riprese dalla Rai:"I cittadini americani dovrebbero andarsene adesso. Abbiamo a che fare con uno dei più grandi eserciti del mondo. Le cose potrebbero sfuggire di mano rapidamente. non invierò truppe a terra in Ucraina, nemmeno per evacuare gli americani in caso di invasione russa perché sarebbe come scatenare una guerra mondiale. La guerra mondiale è quando americani e russi cominciano a spararsi. Putin è abbastanza folle da provarci, è abbastanza intelligente da non farlo, e di non fare niente che possa avere conseguenze negative sui cittadini americani".

Anche l'Avvenire: Biden chiede agli americani di lasciare l'Ucraina ed evoca la terza Guerra Mondiale. *


----------



## admin (11 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Biden, presidente degli Usa, annuncia:"La situazione in Ucraina può degenerare da un momento all'altro. La Russia ha uno degli eserciti più potenti al mondo. E quando Usa e Russia si sparano, è terza Guerra Mondiale. I cittadini americani devono lasciare subito l'Ucraina".



Il pazzo vero (quello pericoloso) era proprio questo demogorgone. Altro che Trump.


----------



## diavolo (11 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Biden, presidente degli Usa, annuncia:"La situazione in Ucraina può degenerare da un momento all'altro. La Russia ha uno degli eserciti più potenti al mondo. E quando Usa e Russia si sparano, è terza Guerra Mondiale. I cittadini americani devono lasciare subito l'Ucraina".


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Febbraio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 1807



più che l'invasione dell' Ucraina sembra l'invasione della Sicilia


----------



## Mika (11 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il pazzo vero (quello pericoloso) era proprio questo demogorgone. Altro che Trump.


Admin secondo te scoppierà oppure vuole fare solo il grosso?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Biden, presidente degli Usa, annuncia:"La situazione in Ucraina può degenerare da un momento all'altro. La Russia ha uno degli eserciti più potenti al mondo. E quando Usa e Russia si sparano, è terza Guerra Mondiale. I cittadini americani devono lasciare subito l'Ucraina".



speriamo di starne fuori il più possibile. Ok dovremmo come al solito concedere le basi, spazio areo ecc.. L'importante sarebbe anche ibernare Giggino Di Maio, quantomeno non fatelo parlare.


----------



## Raryof (11 Febbraio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 1807


Le navi italiane sono più sotto e stanno raccattando colored.
Comunque nulla di strano 'ste guerre, devono girare gli affari, producono armi per fare delle guerre e creare dei nemici, poi ci sta che i vecchi nemici ritornino di moda, vanno sempre bene.
La pandemia non è casuale, vuoi fare una guerra dal nulla in democrazia? metti il mondo in quarantena, preparali allo schifo, falli vivere in emergenza perpetua, la guerra ragazzi è cominciata da quando è partita la farsa pandemica con i bollettini giornalieri, adesso ce ne saranno altri ma con altri morti, chissà.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Biden, presidente degli Usa, annuncia:"La situazione in Ucraina può degenerare da un momento all'altro. La Russia ha uno degli eserciti più potenti al mondo. E quando Usa e Russia si sparano, è terza Guerra Mondiale. I cittadini americani devono lasciare subito l'Ucraina".


Nulla, gli americani hanno deciso.

Vedremo, magari bluffano tutti.

Di certo, i paesi come la Russia che dipendono totalmente dalle esportazioni di gas e petrolio, sapere che entro 10-30 anni diventeranno paesi del terzo mondo se non trovano una soluzione, ne fa soggetti che non hanno nulla da perdere.

Ad ogni modo, non vedo come la Russia possa spuntarla contro mezzo mondo, militarmente parlando.
Di certo non si inizia ad armi atomiche, non ci sarebbero vincitori.

A meno che... qualcuno voglia entrare nella storia costi quel che costi


----------



## Mika (11 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Le navi italiane sono più sotto e stanno raccattando colored.
> Comunque nulla di strano 'ste guerre, devono girare gli affari, producono armi per fare delle guerre e creare dei nemici, poi ci sta che i vecchi nemici ritornino di moda, vanno sempre bene.
> La pandemia non è casuale, vuoi fare una guerra dal nulla in democrazia? metti il mondo in quarantena, preparali allo schifo, falli vivere in emergenza perpetua, la guerra ragazzi è cominciata da quando è partita la farsa pandemica con i bollettini giornalieri, adesso ce ne saranno altri ma con altri morti, chissà.


Te spera che dedicano di combattere solo in suono ucraino e senza sganciare confetti atomici tattici sulle truppe... altrimenti io e te non arriveremo a fine mese...


----------



## pazzomania (11 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> speriamo di starne fuori il più possibile. Ok dovremmo come al solito concedere le basi, spazio areo ecc.. L'importante sarebbe anche ibernare Giggino Di Maio, quantomeno non fatelo parlare.


Scoppiasse davvero una guerra mondiale, Giggino penso lo farebbero dimettere.

Non tanto per giudicare la sua intelligenza, ma un "ragazzino" come me di 35/40 anni.... naaahhh roba troppo grossa.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (11 Febbraio 2022)

Se ci sarà, sarà una guerra mondiale senza scontri militari... 

Ma son sicuri che finirà a tarallucci e vino.


----------



## Marilson (11 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Biden, presidente degli Usa, annuncia:"La situazione in Ucraina può degenerare da un momento all'altro. La Russia ha uno degli eserciti più potenti al mondo. E quando Usa e Russia si sparano, è terza Guerra Mondiale. I cittadini americani devono lasciare subito l'Ucraina".


.



diavolo ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 1807



questa mappa e' obsoleta. Le navi russe sono gia' nel Mar Nero, mentre la USS Harry S. Truman e la sua scorta navale sono attualmente nell'Adriatico in Croazia.


----------



## Sam (11 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Biden, presidente degli Usa, annuncia:"La situazione in Ucraina può degenerare da un momento all'altro. La Russia ha uno degli eserciti più potenti al mondo. E quando Usa e Russia si sparano, è terza Guerra Mondiale. I cittadini americani devono lasciare subito l'Ucraina".


Non ci sarà nessuna terza guerra mondiale.
Non è uno scenario remoto, ma proprio impossibile.
Quella di Biden è pura propaganda da guerra fredda. Si alza il tiro per mantenere l'impressione di forza, ma alla fine ciò che contano sono gli equilibri che garantiscono interessi a tutte le potenze del Consiglio di Sicurezza.
Guerra Mondiale vuol dire rompere quegli equilibri, e dato che gli ex-Alleati sono tutti dalla stessa parte, perché prendono tutti ordini dagli stessi personaggi di sempre, le cose rimarranno così.
L'Ucraina è solo l'utile idiota per far finta di giocare alle potenze.

Il concetto di guerra, nel senso vero del termine, è finito nel 1945. Il resto è solo mantenimento dello status quo.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (11 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Nulla, gli americani hanno deciso.
> 
> Vedremo, magari bluffano tutti.
> 
> ...


LA vedo brutta.....molto!!


----------



## Mika (11 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Scoppiasse davvero una guerra mondiale, Giggino penso lo farebbero dimettere.
> 
> Non tanto per giudicare la sua intelligenza, ma un "ragazzino" come me di 35/40 anni.... naaahhh roba troppo grossa.


Se scoppiasse la guerra NATO-Russia+alleati russi con il governo che abbiamo siamo finiti prima ancora di iniziare. Secondo me Di Maio se la sta facendo addosso già ora.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (11 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Mika (11 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Non ci sarà nessuna terza guerra mondiale.
> Non è uno scenario remoto, ma proprio impossibile.
> Quella di Biden è pura propaganda da guerra fredda. Si alza il tiro per mantenere l'impressione di forza, ma alla fine ciò che contano sono gli equilibri che garantiscono interessi a tutte le potenze del Consiglio di Sicurezza.
> Guerra Mondiale vuol dire rompere quegli equilibri, e dato che gli ex-Alleati sono tutti dalla stessa parte, perché prendono tutti ordini dagli stessi personaggi di sempre, le cose rimarranno così.
> ...


Spero sia come dici te, in parte la penso anche io così ma se Biden fosse il pazzo che volesse rompere gli equilibri?


----------



## Marilson (11 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Febbraio 2022)

L'alba della nuova era.

Nella terza guerra mondiale già ci stiamo, ma la gente mica ci arriva. Questa è roba da risiko, la vera guerra è fatta di propaganda, ideologia, potentati tecnologici e vairuz.

Il tutto contro di noi, i cittadini depensanti e che latrano di progressismo, dovere civiko e solidarietàhhh.


----------



## Devil man (11 Febbraio 2022)

La Russia non ha alleati, finisce tarallucci e vino... la Cina ora che è al suo top come super potenza economica non entrerà mai in un conflitto dove non ne ricava un bel niente..e può essere solo danneggiata.


----------



## admin (11 Febbraio 2022)

*Restate sulle notizie postate qui e basta. *


----------



## admin (11 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Biden, presidente degli Usa, annuncia:"La situazione in Ucraina può degenerare da un momento all'altro. La Russia ha uno degli eserciti più potenti al mondo. E quando Usa e Russia si sparano, è terza Guerra Mondiale. I cittadini americani devono lasciare subito l'Ucraina".


.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Scoppiasse davvero una guerra mondiale, Giggino penso lo farebbero dimettere.
> 
> Non tanto per giudicare la sua intelligenza, ma un "ragazzino" come me di 35/40 anni.... naaahhh roba troppo grossa.


Non ci giurerei.. Siamo l'Italia e abbiamo gestito una pandemia con l'avvocato di forum e alla sanità un babbeo come speranza..

Cmq mi preoccupo zero, non ci sarà nessuna guerra.. Mi preoccupa solo il costo energetico che dovremo sorbirci finché quelli giocano al risiko..


----------



## Mika (11 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> La Russia non ha alleati, finisce tarallucci e vino... la Cina ora che è al suo top come super potenza economica non entrerà mai in un conflitto dove non ne ricava un bel niente..e può essere solo danneggiata.


Forse la Cina spera che ci scanniamo tra noi per prendere il posto di Nato e Russia...


----------



## admin (11 Febbraio 2022)

*Ancora le parole di Biden, riprese dalla Rai:"I cittadini americani dovrebbero andarsene adesso. Abbiamo a che fare con uno dei più grandi eserciti del mondo. Le cose potrebbero sfuggire di mano rapidamente. non invierò truppe a terra in Ucraina, nemmeno per evacuare gli americani in caso di invasione russa perché sarebbe come scatenare una guerra mondiale. La guerra mondiale è quando americani e russi cominciano a spararsi. Putin è abbastanza folle da provarci, è abbastanza intelligente da non farlo, e di non fare niente che possa avere conseguenze negative sui cittadini americani".*


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora le parole di Biden, riprese dalla Rai:"I cittadini americani dovrebbero andarsene adesso. Abbiamo a che fare con uno dei più grandi eserciti del mondo. Le cose potrebbero sfuggire di mano rapidamente. non invierò truppe a terra in Ucraina, nemmeno per evacuare gli americani in caso di invasione russa perché sarebbe come scatenare una guerra mondiale. La guerra mondiale è quando americani e russi cominciano a spararsi. Putin è abbastanza folle da provarci, è abbastanza intelligente da non farlo, e di non fare niente che possa avere conseguenze negative sui cittadini americani".*


Per me non ci sarà nessuna guerra, e comunque una guerra già la stiamo combattendo. Mettiamoci in testa che questi 3-4 anni sono e saranno un periodo nero, purtroppo e sta cosa del virus per me non finisce qui e basta quello ad annullare tutti questi altri scenari.


----------



## Swaitak (11 Febbraio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 1807


spero Gazidis mi mandi rinforzi per combattere questi cattivoni con Sostenibilità e Inclusività


----------



## Marilson (11 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## admin (11 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora le parole di Biden, riprese dalla Rai:"I cittadini americani dovrebbero andarsene adesso. Abbiamo a che fare con uno dei più grandi eserciti del mondo. Le cose potrebbero sfuggire di mano rapidamente. non invierò truppe a terra in Ucraina, nemmeno per evacuare gli americani in caso di invasione russa perché sarebbe come scatenare una guerra mondiale. La guerra mondiale è quando americani e russi cominciano a spararsi. Putin è abbastanza folle da provarci, è abbastanza intelligente da non farlo, e di non fare niente che possa avere conseguenze negative sui cittadini americani".*



Ci mancava pure la provocazione nei confronti di Putin...


----------



## pazzomania (11 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non ci giurerei.. Siamo l'Italia e abbiamo gestito una pandemia con l'avvocato di forum e alla sanità un babbeo come speranza..
> 
> Cmq mi preoccupo zero, non ci sarà nessuna guerra.. Mi preoccupa solo il costo energetico che dovremo sorbirci finché quelli giocano al risiko..



Non stanno giocando a risiko, almeno non sulla questione energetica.

A me la situazione pare cristallina e abbastanza ovvia:

Gli stati firmano contratti a lungo termine con i fornitori di gas/petrolio, tu paghi, che compri o non compri gas/petrolio, ma paghi comunque un "costo fisso".

Questo permette agli stati come la Russia, di investire in ricerca e infrastrutture dedicate ai combustibili fossili.

Cosa sta succedendo? Che con questa transizione green gli stiamo di fatto dicendo che il futuro per loro è tra il disastroso e il molto disastroso.

Quindi cosa fanno? Di certo vendono cara la materia prima finchè possono, e altrettanto certamente smettono di investire, non avrebbe alcun senso.

Bisogna capire questa loro posizione, guarda che non è semplice.
Loro con il fondo che gestisce le entrate del petrolio e del gas, ci pagano le pensioni e tanto altro.
E' il disastro sociale se venissero a mancare queste entrate nei prossimi 10/15/20/30 anni.

L' esportazione di idrocarburi è per loro il 30% del PIL, puoi sicuramente immaginare quanto sia complicata.

Sai come finirà? Che gli stati come l' Italia gli garantiranno entrate per TOT anni, anche ben sapendo che probabilmente avremo bisogno di meno gas e petrolio.

Di fatto dilazioneremo la spesa per avere energia meno cara OGGI.


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Biden, presidente degli Usa, annuncia:"La situazione in Ucraina può degenerare da un momento all'altro. La Russia ha uno degli eserciti più potenti al mondo. E quando Usa e Russia si sparano, è terza Guerra Mondiale. I cittadini americani devono lasciare subito l'Ucraina".
> 
> *Ancora le parole di Biden, riprese dalla Rai:"I cittadini americani dovrebbero andarsene adesso. Abbiamo a che fare con uno dei più grandi eserciti del mondo. Le cose potrebbero sfuggire di mano rapidamente. non invierò truppe a terra in Ucraina, nemmeno per evacuare gli americani in caso di invasione russa perché sarebbe come scatenare una guerra mondiale. La guerra mondiale è quando americani e russi cominciano a spararsi. Putin è abbastanza folle da provarci, è abbastanza intelligente da non farlo, e di non fare niente che possa avere conseguenze negative sui cittadini americani".*


Fortuna che il pazzo guerrafondaio era quell'altro... Com'era? "la fine di un incubo"?


----------



## Andris (11 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Scoppiasse davvero una guerra mondiale, Giggino penso lo farebbero dimettere.
> 
> Non tanto per giudicare la sua intelligenza, ma un "ragazzino" come me di 35/40 anni.... naaahhh roba troppo grossa.


non è l'età il problema, è che non ha voluto continuare a studiare e preferisce la vetrina politica perchè poi viene superato dagli esperti che lavorano all'interno della Farnesina.
non ha bisogno di dimettersi, basta lasciar fare a chi lo circonda al ministero

l'altro giorno ha parlato con Lavrov, un gigante della diplomazia che si occupa di questo dagli anni Settanta...confronto imbarazzante


----------



## Marilson (11 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non è l'età il problema, è che non ha voluto continuare a studiare e preferisce la vetrina politica perchè poi viene superato dagli esperti che lavorano all'interno della Farnesina.
> non ha bisogno di dimettersi, basta lasciar fare a chi lo circonda al ministero
> 
> l'altro giorno ha parlato con Lavrov, un gigante della diplomazia che si occupa di questo dagli anni Settanta...confronto imbarazzante



Lavrov mangia diplomatici stranieri per colazione, l'altro giorno il ministro degli esteri britannico Liz Truss e' andata a Mosca e ho guardato la conferenza stampa, e' stato un qualcosa di imbarazzante. Lei leggeva a testa bassa da dei foglio scribacchiati, lui parlava a braccio con convinzione degli argomenti. Non c'e' veramente paragone.


----------



## admin (11 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Biden, presidente degli Usa, annuncia:"La situazione in Ucraina può degenerare da un momento all'altro. La Russia ha uno degli eserciti più potenti al mondo. E quando Usa e Russia si sparano, è terza Guerra Mondiale. I cittadini americani devono lasciare subito l'Ucraina".
> 
> *Ancora le parole di Biden, riprese dalla Rai:"I cittadini americani dovrebbero andarsene adesso. Abbiamo a che fare con uno dei più grandi eserciti del mondo. Le cose potrebbero sfuggire di mano rapidamente. non invierò truppe a terra in Ucraina, nemmeno per evacuare gli americani in caso di invasione russa perché sarebbe come scatenare una guerra mondiale. La guerra mondiale è quando americani e russi cominciano a spararsi. Putin è abbastanza folle da provarci, è abbastanza intelligente da non farlo, e di non fare niente che possa avere conseguenze negative sui cittadini americani".*



Chissà uno col carattere di Putin come reagirà all'aggettivo "folle": Gli farà sicuramente piacere. Questi sì che è calmare le acque!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Febbraio 2022)

Secondo me, dopo Isis e Covid, serve qualcos'altro per terrorizzare la gente.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non è l'età il problema, è che non ha voluto continuare a studiare e preferisce la vetrina politica perchè poi viene superato dagli esperti che lavorano all'interno della Farnesina.
> non ha bisogno di dimettersi, basta lasciar fare a chi lo circonda al ministero
> 
> l'altro giorno ha parlato con Lavrov, un gigante della diplomazia che si occupa di questo dagli anni Settanta...confronto imbarazzante


Per me invece l' età e l' esperienza contano.

Io mi ritengo uno in gamba nel mio ultra-piccolo sul lavoro, ho ruoli di responabilità crescente ( ripeto, nel mio ultra piccolo) da 15 anni pur avendone solo 35, ti assicuro che quando hai a che fare con gente di 50-60 anni, a volte perfino meno competenti in assoluto di te, la differenza di esperienza comunque la senti, è netta e marcata.

Mi immagino contro che personalità debba confrontarsi Giggino in caso di robe serie come un guerra 

Se lo magnano.


----------



## admin (11 Febbraio 2022)

Un ritardato come Giggino manco a Risiko potrebbe fare il Ministro degli Esteri.


----------



## Alkampfer (11 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo me, dopo Isis e Covid, serve qualcos'altro per terrorizzare la gente.


questo è vero, in parte.
in parte ci sono tensioni vere, e la guerra non è solo nei giornali.


----------



## admin (11 Febbraio 2022)

*Anche l'Avvenire: Biden chiede agli americani di lasciare l'Ucraina ed evoca la terza Guerra Mondiale. *


----------



## pazzomania (11 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Anche l'Avvenire: Biden chiede agli americani di lasciare l'Ucraina ed evoca la terza Guerra Mondiale. *



Biden non ci sta con la testa.

Cosi come secondo me ci stava poco Trump o gente come Berlusconi.

Io non credo che gente di 75/80 anni, abbia la lucidità necessaria per giocare a risiko.

Dovrebbero soltanto fare i nonni al parco.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Chissà uno col carattere di Putin come reagirà all'aggettivo "folle": Gli farà sicuramente piacere. Questi sì che è calmare le acque!


Lo ha chiamato pure assassino tempo fa  . Che fantoccio sto Bidet, per me verrà fatto fuori a fine anno per metterci un altro fantoccio. Troppe figuracce e popolarità ai minimi con inflazione alle stelle.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Biden non ci sta con la testa.
> 
> Cosi come secondo me ci stava poco Trump o gente come Berlusconi.
> 
> ...



Biden non dice nulla che non segua un copione scritto da Kamala Harris e Obama.
Al massimo, quello che può aggiungere, è addormentarsi o dimenticare cosa dire.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Lo ha chiamato pure assassino tempo fa  . Che fantoccio sto Bidet, per me verrà fatto fuori a fine anno per metterci un altro fantoccio. Troppe figuracce e popolarità ai minimi con inflazione alle stelle.


Non farti ingannare, l' inflazione è voluta.

Fingono di combatterla per compiacere noi, ma è assolutamente "necessaria" e lo scrivo da anni quando discutiamo di queste cose ( nella mia ignoranza, figurati chi ne sa) che è l' unica soluzione agli immensi debiti pubblici di tutti gli stati.

Hanno inondato il mondo di liquidità. che credevi sarebbe successo?

Di certo, li ammazzerei, io amavo l' inflazione poco più che piatta.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Anche l'Avvenire: Biden chiede agli americani di lasciare l'Ucraina ed evoca la terza Guerra Mondiale. *



No, ma era quell'altro stolto di Tramp il "demonio".

E per l'ennesima volta i complottari l'hanno tirata di fuori su questo argomento, eh. Meno male che c'abbiamo qui gente lucida che mette subito a tacere le fesserie.


----------



## Swaitak (11 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per me invece l' età e l' esperienza contano.
> 
> Io mi ritengo uno in gamba nel mio ultra-piccolo sul lavoro, ho ruoli di responabilità crescente ( ripeto, nel mio ultra piccolo) da 15 anni pur avendone solo 35, ti assicuro che quando hai a che fare con gente di 50-60 anni, a volte perfino meno competenti in assoluto di te, la differenza di esperienza comunque la senti, è netta e marcata.
> 
> ...


Giggino può solo cominciare a scrivere il libro:''Perché vinceremo. Dai giorni più duri a un nuovo boom economico'' cit.
Spero solo nell'intelligenza di Putin e nei suoi affari, quell'altro super acclamato dalla rai mi pare un vecchio rinco sinceramente.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non farti ingannare, l' inflazione è voluta.
> 
> Fingono di combatterla per compiacere noi, ma è assolutamente "necessaria" e lo scrivo da anni quando discutiamo di queste cose ( nella mia ignoranza, figurati chi ne sa) che è l' unica soluzione agli immensi debiti pubblici di tutti gli stati.
> 
> Di certo, li ammazzerei, io amavo l' inflazione poco più che piatta.


L'inflazione, in questo periodo storico per l'america, non fa altro che aumentare le divisioni. E Biden sarebbe stato eletto per l'unità (ahahahahah).


----------



## pazzomania (11 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'inflazione, in questo periodo storico per l'america, non fa altro che aumentare le divisioni. E Biden sarebbe stato eletto per l'unità (ahahahahah).



Era ovvio, hanno messo migliaia di miliardi in circolo, lo sapevano lo sapevano come sarebbe finita.


----------



## admin (11 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Biden, presidente degli Usa, annuncia:"La situazione in Ucraina può degenerare da un momento all'altro. La Russia ha uno degli eserciti più potenti al mondo. E quando Usa e Russia si sparano, è terza Guerra Mondiale. I cittadini americani devono lasciare subito l'Ucraina".
> 
> *Ancora le parole di Biden, riprese dalla Rai:"I cittadini americani dovrebbero andarsene adesso. Abbiamo a che fare con uno dei più grandi eserciti del mondo. Le cose potrebbero sfuggire di mano rapidamente. non invierò truppe a terra in Ucraina, nemmeno per evacuare gli americani in caso di invasione russa perché sarebbe come scatenare una guerra mondiale. La guerra mondiale è quando americani e russi cominciano a spararsi. Putin è abbastanza folle da provarci, è abbastanza intelligente da non farlo, e di non fare niente che possa avere conseguenze negative sui cittadini americani".
> 
> Anche l'Avvenire: Biden chiede agli americani di lasciare l'Ucraina ed evoca la terza Guerra Mondiale. *


.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Febbraio 2022)

*Macron, in visita da Putin, rifiuta di fare il test anti covid per non consegnare il suo DNA ai russi.*


----------



## Andris (11 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per me invece l' età e l' esperienza contano.
> 
> Io mi ritengo uno in gamba nel mio ultra-piccolo sul lavoro, ho ruoli di responabilità crescente ( ripeto, nel mio ultra piccolo) da 15 anni pur avendone solo 35, ti assicuro che quando hai a che fare con gente di 50-60 anni, a volte perfino meno competenti in assoluto di te, la differenza di esperienza comunque la senti, è netta e marcata.
> 
> ...


pure senza la guerra sono serie le faccende, anzi in guerra solitamente subentrano i militari, e l'Italia ha tanti rapporti da curare
lunedì scorso hanno fatto vedere a Presa diretta che all'età di cui parli all'estero si diventa professori ordinari di prima fascia, se si è validi e ci si impegna nella vita non bisogna aspettare la vecchiaia per forza come in Italia.
non ha l'esperienza nel valutare le situazioni e nelle consuetudini diplomatiche, come dici tu, ma se fosse laureato con il master finale saprebbe rispondere a tono sulla materia e sarebbe più sicuro senza doversi basare sulle relazioni dei collaboratori diplomatici.
non ha studiato neanche l'inglese.

chiuso ot

comunque meno di due settimane fa Trump parlò di rischio guerra con Biden...


----------



## Andris (11 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Macron, in visita da Putin, rifiuta di fare il test anti covid per non consegnare il suo DNA ai russi.*


poi tocca con le mani gli oggetti nel palazzo...dalle impronte digitali si risale al DNA pure


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Macron, in visita da Putin, rifiuta di fare il test anti covid per non consegnare il suo DNA ai russi.*


Ma come??? Non erano solo quelli di estrema destra i complottisti  ?


----------



## Raryof (11 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Macron, in visita da Putin, rifiuta di fare il test anti covid per non consegnare il suo DNA ai russi.*


Ha bevuto solo con la cannuccia e poi se l'è messa nell'ano immagino...


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Febbraio 2022)

ma scusate, nella mia massima ignoranza in materia, ma quale idiota potrebbe attaccare gli usa?
come se io andassi a tirare un pugno a tyson...... nessuno lo farà mai e se ci fosse il pazzo morirebbe in 3 giorni.
le bombe quelle grosse se dovessero essere sganciate, saranno di certo su suolo americano o russo, mica nella terra di nessuno.
bah non trovo il senso di fare una guerra se non qualcosa di piccolo per sfar giù un po' di armamenti in qualche pianura dispersa....


----------



## Alkampfer (11 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Biden non ci sta con la testa.
> 
> Cosi come secondo me ci stava poco Trump o gente come Berlusconi.
> 
> ...


non sono loro che decidono. loro eseguono.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Macron, in visita da Putin, rifiuta di fare il test anti covid per non consegnare il suo DNA ai russi.*



Messo in guardia dai complottismi di MW, evidentemente ci legge e ci ritiene attendibili.


----------



## admin (11 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Biden, presidente degli Usa, annuncia:"La situazione in Ucraina può degenerare da un momento all'altro. La Russia ha uno degli eserciti più potenti al mondo. E quando Usa e Russia si sparano, è terza Guerra Mondiale. I cittadini americani devono lasciare subito l'Ucraina".
> 
> *Ancora le parole di Biden, riprese dalla Rai:"I cittadini americani dovrebbero andarsene adesso. Abbiamo a che fare con uno dei più grandi eserciti del mondo. Le cose potrebbero sfuggire di mano rapidamente. non invierò truppe a terra in Ucraina, nemmeno per evacuare gli americani in caso di invasione russa perché sarebbe come scatenare una guerra mondiale. La guerra mondiale è quando americani e russi cominciano a spararsi. Putin è abbastanza folle da provarci, è abbastanza intelligente da non farlo, e di non fare niente che possa avere conseguenze negative sui cittadini americani".
> 
> Anche l'Avvenire: Biden chiede agli americani di lasciare l'Ucraina ed evoca la terza Guerra Mondiale. *


.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non stanno giocando a risiko, almeno non sulla questione energetica.
> 
> A me la situazione pare cristallina e abbastanza ovvia:
> 
> ...


Senza dubbio questo può essere lo scenario futuro, ma la terza guerra mondiale non la faranno mai.. Che pro ne avrebbero? Possibilità di vittoria pari a zero, danni economici incalcolabili.. Lo scopo sarebbe solo riportare indietro le lancette dell'orologio per rallentare la transizione green?


----------



## pazzomania (11 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Senza dubbio questo può essere lo scenario futuro, ma la terza guerra mondiale non la faranno mai.. Che pro ne avrebbero? Possibilità di vittoria pari a zero, danni economici incalcolabili.. Lo scopo sarebbe solo riportare indietro le lancette dell'orologio per rallentare la transizione green?


Non so cosa vogliano...ma loro lo sanno di sicuro


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Biden, presidente degli Usa, annuncia:"La situazione in Ucraina può degenerare da un momento all'altro. La Russia ha uno degli eserciti più potenti al mondo. E quando Usa e Russia si sparano, è terza Guerra Mondiale. I cittadini americani devono lasciare subito l'Ucraina".
> 
> *Ancora le parole di Biden, riprese dalla Rai:"I cittadini americani dovrebbero andarsene adesso. Abbiamo a che fare con uno dei più grandi eserciti del mondo. Le cose potrebbero sfuggire di mano rapidamente. non invierò truppe a terra in Ucraina, nemmeno per evacuare gli americani in caso di invasione russa perché sarebbe come scatenare una guerra mondiale. La guerra mondiale è quando americani e russi cominciano a spararsi. Putin è abbastanza folle da provarci, è abbastanza intelligente da non farlo, e di non fare niente che possa avere conseguenze negative sui cittadini americani".
> 
> Anche l'Avvenire: Biden chiede agli americani di lasciare l'Ucraina ed evoca la terza Guerra Mondiale. *


Comunque pure questo Zio Putin eh..

E niente più invecchiano questi "dittatori" più danno i numeri di testa..

Per chi parla di Gas ecc.. ragà per esperienze vi posso assicurare che i combustibili fossili saranno ancora in uso per almeno 50 anni.. lasciate perdere la storia de turbine aoliche che sicuramente contribuiscono ma non sono sufficienti a coprire il fabbisogno nazionale e mondiale per non contare della variante "natura" che non sai mai come va.

L'aternativa concreta è il nucleare, il che però Francia a parte, stanno tutti smantellando le centrali vedo basta vedere la Germania. Il petrolio poi non lo usi solo le automobili ma per tutto.

Poi c'è anche la moda delle macchine elettriche, se domani tutti vanno con auto elettriche a meno che non inventano una batteria DC supera mega durevole non risolvi praticamente nulla visto che ogni volta dovresti collegarti alla rete per ricaricare e di conseguenza la produzione deve aumentare e le turbine eoliche non sono sufficienti. Magari a pannelli e sfrutti l'energia solare sarebbe interessante per il periodo estivo.. ma comunque, in generale, non è sufficiente.

Col petrolio ci fai tutto


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Biden, presidente degli Usa, annuncia:"La situazione in Ucraina può degenerare da un momento all'altro. La Russia ha uno degli eserciti più potenti al mondo. E quando Usa e Russia si sparano, è terza Guerra Mondiale. I cittadini americani devono lasciare subito l'Ucraina".
> 
> *Ancora le parole di Biden, riprese dalla Rai:"I cittadini americani dovrebbero andarsene adesso. Abbiamo a che fare con uno dei più grandi eserciti del mondo. Le cose potrebbero sfuggire di mano rapidamente. non invierò truppe a terra in Ucraina, nemmeno per evacuare gli americani in caso di invasione russa perché sarebbe come scatenare una guerra mondiale. La guerra mondiale è quando americani e russi cominciano a spararsi. Putin è abbastanza folle da provarci, è abbastanza intelligente da non farlo, e di non fare niente che possa avere conseguenze negative sui cittadini americani".
> 
> Anche l'Avvenire: Biden chiede agli americani di lasciare l'Ucraina ed evoca la terza Guerra Mondiale. *


Lasciateli giocare, so ragazzi...


----------



## Djici (11 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque pure questo Zio Putin eh..
> 
> E niente più invecchiano questi "dittatori" più danno i numeri di testa..
> 
> ...


Non esiste alternativa valida a l'energia nucleare.
Si fanno passi avanti nella ricerca sperando di potere utilizzare la fusione nucleare al più presto (al più presto significa che ci vorranno minimo altri 10 anni).


----------



## KILPIN_91 (11 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il pazzo vero (quello pericoloso) era proprio questo demogorgone. Altro che Trump.


Quoto, questo qui è un pazzo peggio di Bush


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Febbraio 2022)

Per me Bidet è solo un burattino, c'è sempre dietro il fondatore dell'ISIS, quello abbronzato.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Febbraio 2022)

una guerra come la immaginiamo è comunque non fattibile nel 2022, parlo di veri scontri tra due potenze. Soprattutto i Russi cosa dovrebbero guadagnarci? il Dombass e quattro miniere? Portarsi il "nemico" al confine per cosa esattamente? Oramai il costo di una guerra è sempre superiore ai benefici. Forse si continuerà con la politica della "tensione" o una nuova "guerra fredda" se volete, ma oltre a questo non mi immagino interventi diretti degli eserciti in Ucraina.


----------



## Swaitak (11 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque pure questo Zio Putin eh..
> 
> E niente più invecchiano questi "dittatori" più danno i numeri di testa..
> 
> ...


non esistono però solo le fonti rinnovabili che citi, esistono anche fonti alternative tipo biocarburante simile a gasolio prodotto a partire dalla CO2, riciclo olio per frittura e molte altre fonti sostenibili (scusate la parolaccia )
Però concordo con te staccarsi da fonti fossili non sarà semplice e vedremo se saranno rispettati i patti..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Febbraio 2022)

Ma l'avete capito le vecchie guerre non esistono più!? al massimo durano 1 mese e chi vede che sta perdendo la lancia... Putin l'ha detto.. se costretti lo faranno...


----------



## Devil man (11 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque pure questo Zio Putin eh..
> 
> E niente più invecchiano questi "dittatori" più danno i numeri di testa..
> 
> ...


50 anni ? esagerato
puoi già acquistare macchine solo elettriche con batterie che durano 836,859km e si ricaricano al 50% in 10-11 min

fra 10 anni massimo ci saranno solo auto elettriche per strada, quello è sicuro


----------



## Swaitak (11 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> 50 anni ? esagerato
> puoi già acquistare macchine solo elettriche con batterie che durano 836,859km e si ricaricano al 50% in 10-11 min
> 
> fra 10 anni massimo ci saranno solo auto elettriche per strada, quello è sicuro


il punto non è l'autonomia, il punto è la produzione di energia elettrica per la ricarica. Diciamo che le auto elettriche sono utili per ridurre l'impatto ambientale sui centri abitati, ma di fatto ad oggi stai solo spostando il problema in periferia. Ad oggi il 50% dell'energia elettrica è comunque prodotta da impianti turbogas, petrolio e carbone. Togli la CO2 prodotta dalle auto a combustione? Aumenti la CO2 prodotta dalle centrali. Per questo vanno fatto investimenti enormi su Rinnovabile e Alternativo, e forse sulla fusione nucleare (il riscaldamento globale non è un invenzione di Gretina)


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> non esistono però solo le fonti rinnovabili che citi, esistono anche fonti alternative tipo biocarburante simile a gasolio prodotto a partire dalla CO2, riciclo olio per frittura e molte altre fonti sostenibili (scusate la parolaccia )
> Però concordo con te staccarsi da fonti fossili non sarà semplice e vedremo se saranno rispettati i patti..


Si c'è anche L'energia del moto ondoso per dire.. le alternative ci sono il punto però è che richiedono ricerca e mucchio di finanziamenti e tenpo non è semplice. Il petriolio è tutto ragazzi, non è solo fonte carburante. Col petrolio ti lavi i denti.. Le sue caratteristiche chimiche sono uniche. Le navi container e crocerà devono per regolazione ora devono passare dal 3,50 al 0,50 dI SOx il che non è molto bello per i motori.. ma di fatto hanno costretto l'industria ad investire su navi che vanno a Gas Naturale Liquefatto .. ci vogliono un po di quattrini però. 

Per me ci vorranno altri e tanti anni.. fonti fossili saranno ancora necessari come quest'anno per dire da noi In Danimarca che abbiamo 60% di produzione Eletricca dalle turbina aeoliche lo scorso anno non c'è stato tanto "vento" nelle coste.. il risultato è che ... prezzi energia alle stelle e necessità di fonti fossili di nuovo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> il punto non è l'autonomia, il punto è la produzione di energia elettrica per la ricarica. Diciamo che le auto elettriche sono utili per ridurre l'impatto ambientale sui centri abitati, ma di fatto ad oggi stai solo spostando il problema in periferia. Ad oggi il 50% dell'energia elettrica è comunque prodotta da impianti turbogas, petrolio e carbone. Togli la CO2 prodotta dalle auto a combustione? Aumenti la CO2 prodotta dalle centrali. Per questo vanno fatto investimenti enormi su Rinnovabile e Alternativo, e forse *sulla fusione nucleare* (il riscaldamento globale non è un invenzione di Gretina)


Quindi le scorie radioattive adesso vanno bene?


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Biden, presidente degli Usa, annuncia:"La situazione in Ucraina può degenerare da un momento all'altro. La Russia ha uno degli eserciti più potenti al mondo. E quando Usa e Russia si sparano, è terza Guerra Mondiale. I cittadini americani devono lasciare subito l'Ucraina".
> 
> *Ancora le parole di Biden, riprese dalla Rai:"I cittadini americani dovrebbero andarsene adesso. Abbiamo a che fare con uno dei più grandi eserciti del mondo. Le cose potrebbero sfuggire di mano rapidamente. non invierò truppe a terra in Ucraina, nemmeno per evacuare gli americani in caso di invasione russa perché sarebbe come scatenare una guerra mondiale. La guerra mondiale è quando americani e russi cominciano a spararsi. Putin è abbastanza folle da provarci, è abbastanza intelligente da non farlo, e di non fare niente che possa avere conseguenze negative sui cittadini americani".
> 
> Anche l'Avvenire: Biden chiede agli americani di lasciare l'Ucraina ed evoca la terza Guerra Mondiale. *


Comunque questo Biden è davvero un fantoccio a volte mi chiedo se non fosse un Robot telecomandato ma non vedete come si muove? E questo 3 si fa? 

Per quanto riguarda Zio Putin che dire.. ha aspetto che la chippona tedesca si levasse dalle balle. Guardate il nuovo cancelliere vi sembra serio?


----------



## Swaitak (11 Febbraio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Quindi le scorie radioattive adesso vanno bene?


assolutamente no, non sono un esperto ma da quanto ho capito uno dei vantaggi della fusione nucleare (ancora tutta da sviluppare) rispetto alla vecchia fissione è quello di poter ''Bruciare'' parte delle scorie nello stesso impianto, recuperando ulteriore energia e limitando l'impatto dello smaltimento.
Comunque il Goal non è l'impatto zero, per cui non aspettatevi di respirare aria pulita come i cavernicoli tra 50 anni, il punto è mantenere l'incremento della temperatura media della terra al di sotto dei 2 gradi (fissato come punto di non ritorno) rispetto alla temperatura dei livelli pre-industriali.
Mi scuso per l'ot con Admin.


----------



## Andris (11 Febbraio 2022)

Stoltenberg:​*"007 russi in Ucraina, c'è il rischio colpo di stato.
L'attacco diretto non è il solo scenario possibile"

*

cioè quello che hanno fatto loro a piazza Maidan intende con cecchini pagati da occidentali per ammazzare civili a caso in strada facendo finta che fossero autorità di Kiev con ordine di Yanukovic, ministri nel nuovo governo di cittadinanza USA e neonazisti che giuravano in parlamento...che burlone
oltre a una richiesta di simpatia per l'UE, invisa a metà popolazione all'epoca, e fondi ricevuti per avere influenza sul paese


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (11 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non farti ingannare, l' inflazione è voluta.
> 
> Fingono di combatterla per compiacere noi, ma è assolutamente "necessaria" e lo scrivo da anni quando discutiamo di queste cose ( nella mia ignoranza, figurati chi ne sa) che è l' unica soluzione agli immensi debiti pubblici di tutti gli stati.
> 
> ...


non è che è voluta, semplicemente i blocchi dovuti alla pandemia hanno richiesto interventi di politica fiscale e monetaria espansiva, in pieno stile keynesiano, e l'inflazione ne è una banale conseguenza. Il problema serio sarà quando dovremo rientrare dai deficit, perché prima o poi sarà necessario.


----------



## Maximo (11 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Biden, presidente degli Usa, annuncia:"La situazione in Ucraina può degenerare da un momento all'altro. La Russia ha uno degli eserciti più potenti al mondo. E quando Usa e Russia si sparano, è terza Guerra Mondiale. I cittadini americani devono lasciare subito l'Ucraina".
> 
> *Ancora le parole di Biden, riprese dalla Rai:"I cittadini americani dovrebbero andarsene adesso. Abbiamo a che fare con uno dei più grandi eserciti del mondo. Le cose potrebbero sfuggire di mano rapidamente. non invierò truppe a terra in Ucraina, nemmeno per evacuare gli americani in caso di invasione russa perché sarebbe come scatenare una guerra mondiale. La guerra mondiale è quando americani e russi cominciano a spararsi. Putin è abbastanza folle da provarci, è abbastanza intelligente da non farlo, e di non fare niente che possa avere conseguenze negative sui cittadini americani".
> 
> Anche l'Avvenire: Biden chiede agli americani di lasciare l'Ucraina ed evoca la terza Guerra Mondiale. *


L'unico aspetto positivo di una terza guerra mondiale sarebbe la durata rispetto alle guerre del passato, ovvero molto breve. L'aspetto negativo, se così vgliamo chiamarlo, la scomparsa del genere umano dalla faccia della terra.

Credo che sia da incoscenti parlare di terza guerra mondiale, specialmente se a farlo è il presidente del più potente stato al mondo.


----------



## Marilson (11 Febbraio 2022)

Maximo ha scritto:


> L'unico aspetto positivo di una terza guerra mondiale sarebbe la durata rispetto alle guerre del passato, ovvero molto breve. L'aspetto negativo, se così vgliamo chiamarlo, la scomparsa del genere umano dalla faccia della terra.
> 
> Credo che sia da incoscenti parlare di terza guerra mondiale, specialmente se a farlo è il presidente del più potente stato al mondo.



non ci sara' nessuna guerra mondiale perche' come detto da Biden nessun soldato americano mettera' piede sul suolo Ucraino, proprio per evitare la guerra mondiale, non per causarla. Puoi dormire sonni tranquilli


----------



## Marilson (11 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Stoltenberg:​*"007 russi in Ucraina, c'è il rischio colpo di stato.
> L'attacco diretto non è il solo scenario possibile"
> 
> *
> ...



esattamente cosi! Totale ribaltamento della realta'


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> 50 anni ? esagerato
> puoi già acquistare macchine solo elettriche con batterie che durano 836,859km e si ricaricano al 50% in 10-11 min
> 
> fra 10 anni massimo ci saranno solo auto elettriche per strada, quello è sicuro


Magari.. ed io sono un Gretino @gabri65 mi dispiace ma è cosi..

Ma non credo. Ma facciamo caso che il tuo sogno si avvera un Europa piena di auto elettriche a WV poi che fa con le sue auto Diesel e Benzina? A le spedisce in Africa, Asia, Sud America ed Usa che non vedranno l'ora di avere queste macchine. Al povero indiano sai che frega di un auto elettrica costosa e che non sa manco dove caricarla


----------



## Devil man (11 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Magari.. ed io sono un Gretino @gabri65 mi dispiace ma è cosi..
> 
> Ma non credo. Ma facciamo caso che il tuo sogno si avvera un Europa piena di auto elettriche a WV poi che fa con le sue auto Diesel e Benzina? A le spedisce in Africa, Asia, Sud America ed Usa che non vedranno l'ora di avere queste macchine. Al povero indiano sai che frega di un auto elettrica costosa e che non sa manco dove caricarla



Le smontano e ci creano Optimus Prime... Che ne so.. ma le auto a combustione sono al tramonto.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Magari.. ed io sono un Gretino @gabri65 mi dispiace ma è cosi..
> 
> Ma non credo. Ma facciamo caso che il tuo sogno si avvera un Europa piena di auto elettriche a WV poi che fa con le sue auto Diesel e Benzina? A le spedisce in Africa, Asia, Sud America ed Usa che non vedranno l'ora di avere queste macchine. Al povero indiano sai che frega di un auto elettrica costosa e che non sa manco dove caricarla



Guarda, in realtà io sono un tifoso accanito del rispetto alla Natura (per me l'unica vera entità sacra), e la Gretina la attacco non per le idee ma per l'opportunismo e lo sfruttamento del mainstream. Secondo me è un personaggio pilotato e si barcamena politicamente, a comando ovviamente.

Detto questo, 'sta storia del degrado ambientale è un'intera presa in giro, al solito.

A me tocca comprare l'auto elettrica per non produrre nemmeno una molecola di CO2, che tra l'altro si deve nutrire di energia elettrica chissà come (petrolio?), mentre Cina, India, USA e compagnia bella riversano ogni secondo tonnellate di rifiuti in atmosfera. E in più l'auto elettrica magari te la producono in Cina.

La follia proprio.

OT, per l'approvvigionamento energetico, non capisco questa avversione per il nucleare, l'unica vera alternativa a medio termine. Ormai la tecnologia è consolidata e ragionevolmente sicura, e le tanto temute scorie potrebbero essere lanciate verso il Sole tramite razzi vettori che adesso praticamente decollano tutti i giorni.

E' solo ed esclusivamente una questione di volontà e organizzazione intelligente, cosa purtroppo ovviamente impossibile su questa terra.

Ma figurati quanto gliene frega ai cinesi di inquinare, sia che si tratti di smog, vairuz o minghiate varie.


----------



## Djici (11 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Guarda, in realtà io sono un tifoso accanito del rispetto alla Natura (per me l'unica vera entità sacra), e la Gretina la attacco non per le idee ma per l'opportunismo e lo sfruttamento del mainstream. Secondo me è un personaggio pilotato e si barcamena politicamente, a comando ovviamente.
> 
> Detto questo, 'sta storia del degrado ambientale è un'intera presa in giro, al solito.
> 
> ...


Mandare le scorie nello spazio Sarebbe costosissimo ma soprattutto sarebbe un rischio pazzesco. Se dovesse andare male ci freghiamo da soli


----------



## enigmistic02 (11 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Biden, presidente degli Usa, annuncia:"La situazione in Ucraina può degenerare da un momento all'altro. La Russia ha uno degli eserciti più potenti al mondo. E quando Usa e Russia si sparano, è terza Guerra Mondiale. I cittadini americani devono lasciare subito l'Ucraina".
> 
> *Ancora le parole di Biden, riprese dalla Rai:"I cittadini americani dovrebbero andarsene adesso. Abbiamo a che fare con uno dei più grandi eserciti del mondo. Le cose potrebbero sfuggire di mano rapidamente. non invierò truppe a terra in Ucraina, nemmeno per evacuare gli americani in caso di invasione russa perché sarebbe come scatenare una guerra mondiale. La guerra mondiale è quando americani e russi cominciano a spararsi. Putin è abbastanza folle da provarci, è abbastanza intelligente da non farlo, e di non fare niente che possa avere conseguenze negative sui cittadini americani".
> 
> Anche l'Avvenire: Biden chiede agli americani di lasciare l'Ucraina ed evoca la terza Guerra Mondiale. *


Ma questo qui è totalmente una testa di . Chi diavolo l'ha votato sto beota?


----------



## gabri65 (11 Febbraio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Mandare le scorie nello spazio Sarebbe costosissimo ma soprattutto sarebbe un rischio pazzesco. Se dovesse andare male ci freghiamo da soli



Tutto è rischioso purtroppo.

Di certo non te le tieni qui, se viene un terremoto dove mettono le scorie voglio vedere che succede. Le scorie a più alto indice di pericolosità vengono stoccate in bunker sotterranei, è un po' come nascondere la polvere sotto il tappeto.

Inoltre i processi di raffinamento delle scorie adesso producono veramente poco materiale pericoloso, da 1000 kg di materiale fissile le scorie sono poco più di 140 kg.

Per quanto riguarda il costo, certo non è economico ma con la dovuta organizzazione sarebbe ammortizzabile, adesso ci sono navicelle che portano i ricconi a fare le gite, non vedo perché non metterci su i fusti di scorie e lanciarle dove fa meno male possibile, andare nello spazio poi diventerà sempre meno costoso.

Non è certo facile, prima magari non lo era affatto, ma credo che sia sostanzialmente fattibile nel medio termine.


----------



## danjr (11 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Biden, presidente degli Usa, annuncia:"La situazione in Ucraina può degenerare da un momento all'altro. La Russia ha uno degli eserciti più potenti al mondo. E quando Usa e Russia si sparano, è terza Guerra Mondiale. I cittadini americani devono lasciare subito l'Ucraina".
> 
> *Ancora le parole di Biden, riprese dalla Rai:"I cittadini americani dovrebbero andarsene adesso. Abbiamo a che fare con uno dei più grandi eserciti del mondo. Le cose potrebbero sfuggire di mano rapidamente. non invierò truppe a terra in Ucraina, nemmeno per evacuare gli americani in caso di invasione russa perché sarebbe come scatenare una guerra mondiale. La guerra mondiale è quando americani e russi cominciano a spararsi. Putin è abbastanza folle da provarci, è abbastanza intelligente da non farlo, e di non fare niente che possa avere conseguenze negative sui cittadini americani".
> 
> Anche l'Avvenire: Biden chiede agli americani di lasciare l'Ucraina ed evoca la terza Guerra Mondiale. *


Per quando Biden sia andato di testa, penso che non possa aver detto queste cose


----------



## kekkopot (11 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Se ci sarà, sarà una guerra mondiale senza scontri militari...
> 
> *Ma son sicuri che finirà a tarallucci e vino.*


Ma speriamo sia così...


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Tutto è rischioso purtroppo.
> 
> Di certo non te le tieni qui, se viene un terremoto dove mettono le scorie voglio vedere che succede. Le scorie a più alto indice di pericolosità vengono stoccate in bunker sotterranei, è un po' come nascondere la polvere sotto il tappeto.
> 
> ...


Ti posso assicurare che le mie scorie sono moltoooo più letali di quelle nucleari, specialmente dopo un piatto di mayonese e uova. Inoltre tengo la finestra aperta a -10 , credo di essere l'unica, questo per capire il materiale tossico all'interno della mia casa.


----------



## danjr (11 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Scoppiasse davvero una guerra mondiale, Giggino penso lo farebbero dimettere.
> 
> Non tanto per giudicare la sua intelligenza, ma un "ragazzino" come me di 35/40 anni.... naaahhh roba troppo grossa.


Se scoppiasse davvero, il giorno dopo ci sarebbe un golpe militare qua


----------

